# Compra-venta > Vendo >  LIBRO PARA MENTALISTAS

## Moñiño

Vendo o cambio:




*MISTARJETAS MENTALESANIMALESY OTRAS IDEAS PARA MENTALISTAS (LIBRO MASBARAJA) 

Ideas mentalistas para close up, salón….

precio venta: 25 euros*

----------


## Maguician

Buenos días...tienes un MD.

----------


## Moñiño

Reservadod e momento.

----------


## Moñiño

Vendido

----------

